# Message erreur Hash Mismatch pour télécharger app



## stéphane83 (24 Janvier 2012)

Salut,
Ben en ce moment c'est la série des dysfonctionnements.
Y'en a pas souvent heureusement.
Alors aujourd'hui pour télécharger iMovie j'arrive quasiment au bout du téléchargement et un message interrompt le processus:
Hash Mismatch.

What' is it?


----------



## MaaximeC. (6 Février 2012)

Bonjour.

Sur quel appareil es-tu ?


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Février 2012)

MaaximeC. a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Sur quel appareil es-tu ?



iMac 2011


----------



## MaaximeC. (6 Février 2012)

Alors tu t'es trompé de catégorie, il aurait fallu que tu publie ici : http://forums.macg.co/mac-app-store/


Enfin bref, c'est n'est pas bien grave.
Si tu es en wifi, essaye de brancher ton modem directement a ton mac ou via un routeur Apple AirPort Extreme, cela devrait résoudre le problème !


----------

